# Nabba Scotland 2011 Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

First Timers

1st John Leary

2nd Stuart Bateson

3rd Chris Smith

... Under 17

1st Ross Kerr

2nd Calum Jordan

Junior

1st Ryan Millar

2nd Dayle Singers

3rd Stuart Dunsmore

Novice

1st Mark Kane

2nd Callum Clarke

3rd John Adams

Over40

1st Stevie Thomson

2nd John Wynne

Over50

1st Graham Park

2nd Sam Metcalfe

3rd Tom Johnston

Miss Toned

1st Tracy Grieve

2nd Audrey Moey

3rd Mandy Rough

Class 4

1st Nick Vandal

2nd Willie Donachie

3rd Colin Buchan

Trained Figure

1st Jo Brown

2 nd Layla Allen

3rd Hazel Kidd

Class 3

1st Gary Rehilav

2nd Steven Bogle

3rd Grant Coutts

Class 2

1st Ben Stone

2nd Richard Yates

3rd Ally Holden

Class 1

1st Andy Jamieson

2nd David Jackson

3rd Ian Robertson

Best Presentation Graham Park

Overall Winner Nick Vandal


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats to them all. Any pictures?


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ive posted loads of photos on my facebook community page...which i have started cos im closing down my web site soon...

go to http://www.facebook.com/rippedglutes and click on "like" to get full access.


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

That's a lovely profile pic Avril .Thanks for posting the results on here.


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

We have some pics, to go with the results but not home til tomorrow after doing the West today


----------

